# Need basic Medicare help.  Sorry, I'm new to this.



## sam1954 (Oct 27, 2018)

I know absolutely nothing about Medicare (everything I've read is about as clear as mud), other than that I need to apply for Part A in that six month enrollment period surrounding my 65th birthday. I also know I'll need to apply for Part B, since I plan on enrolling in a Medicare Advantage plan.
So, my question is: Do I have to rely on Medicare Part A and B until I get enrolled in a Medicare Advantage plan? How long will I have to wait until I can do that, or can I enroll in Medicare Advantage anytime?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2018)

Bump for anyone that may be able to help with this.....


----------



## Don M. (Oct 27, 2018)

Here's as good a place as any to get started.....enter your Zip Code and start reading.  

https://www.medicareadvantage2019.org/


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2018)

When I became eligible for Medicare, I had already decided on my Advantage plan, and it took effect the day I was covered by Medicare.


----------



## Flyagent (Dec 18, 2018)

Sam1954 like butterfly said once you become eligible for Medicare you can find a advantage plan as a license agent you can get this with in your 6mth window


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 19, 2018)

Flyagent said:


> Sam1954 like butterfly said once you become eligible for Medicare you can find a advantage plan as a license agent you can get this with in your 6mth window



Maybe not.  The 6 month is for Medicare supplements.  PDP and Advantage are subject to different time frames.
Rick


----------

